# A80 road users



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Average Speed cameras are here!!! 

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/news/...0_set_for_14_yellow_vulture_speed_cameras.php


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

So did you leave a comment Grizzle?

What do you think of it?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wee_green_mini said:


> So did you leave a comment Grizzle?
> 
> What do you think of it?


didnt leave a comment, what do i think of it? doesnt bother me but if people stuck to the speed limit set there wouldnt be a need for them but travel it every day and the amount of idiots on the road who try and bully you out the way is unreal.

Must update the pogo though lol.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agreed. :thumb:

It's a dangerous road, especially at peak times when folk are in a hurry to get to work or get home.

The cams might not stop the bad drivers, but they'll slow people down. Better something than nothing.

Some folk get behind the wheel and simply couldn't give a stuff about other road user or pedestrians. If everyone had good driving skills and road manners then there would be no need for the cameras and we would have far safer roads.

Comment 1


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

that road is murder at the moment.

I'm going to start getting the train through to Glasgow, much more relaxing!

I know this sort of thing has to be done, as like many 'tough measures', it's a minority that causes someone to decide enough is enough.

At least after the 20th of November I no longer have to travel to Glasgow (after 7 years of doing so).

I won't miss it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Seen the cameras being put up last night.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Let be honest 40mph even on that road is a little too slow and will cause a lot of motorists to become even more frustrated on what is an awful in the first place.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I used to use that road all the time for going into Glasgow, but since the M8 spur was opened and the Forth Road Bridge stopped charging, I now used the M8 all the time.

I'm in Ayrshire a lot so I'm quite used to the Average speed cameras.

The Audi speedo is causing me a hell of a bother so Tom Tom is my speedo just now. Roll on next week - Diff strip down.


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep noticed four cameras (2 northbound & 2 southbound) in place this morning on the stretch from Cumbernauld to Moodiesburn.


----------



## SHare (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't mind it too much myself, last time I used the road folk were still powering through at 70-80mph despite the roadworks and lane changes. It was a matter of time before someone got killed so they had to do something like this.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone get klilled on the road ?


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

saw the cameras today when joining m73 to a80 though the cameras start before the 40mph limit starts 
any word on when they go live?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

End of the month mate.


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> End of the month mate.


cheers for the info :thumb:


----------



## SHare (Jul 8, 2009)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Someone get klilled on the road ?


No but it was a matter of time, the road was in too dangerous a state to have folk bombing through at 70-80mph.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

pain in the **** tho, van drivers rallying it up by you, oh well, their wallet..


----------



## jaseb77 (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe a happy medium is if the cameras were set to 50

then less people driving at 30 worried about getting caught, and then juggernauts driving over the top of them.

I use it daily Cumbernauld to Glasgow/Dundee/Edinburgh


----------

